# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Отработка семейной кармы

## Емельянова Надя

Харе Кришна! Мои смиренные поклоны. Ответьте, пожалуйста, на следующий вопрос: может ли девушка, живя с родителями и переживая вместе с ними тяжелые семейные конфликты, т.е. конфликты между родителями, таким образом отрабатывать свою плохую семейную карму? Заранее спасибо за ответ!

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Все что с нами происходит - это отработка нашей кармы, но это не значит, что кармы станет так уж намного меньше. Карма иногда описывается мудрецами как гора по высоте подобная горе Меру, состоящая из наших поступков, величиной в горчичное зернышко. И за одну жизнь мы отрабатываем только чайную ложку из этой огромной горы. Поэтому перед нами не стоит задача отработать карму, наша задача научиться действовать вообще вне зоны кармы, в зоне акармы, в зоне Сознания Кришны. Нет смысла сотнями жизней отрабатывать карму, проходя через все виды страданий, мучаясь в разных семьях, есть смысл войти в семью Кришны и встать под Его защиту, а Кришна умеет защищать своих преданных....

----------

